# Lincoln ball joint options



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

OK! so every time some one brings up lincoln ball joints, a bunch of good ideas are put out there. such as: Use chevy truck ones, re-sleeve the spindle hole and use a caddy life time warranty one from napa. weld the spindle hole up and re-drill it. 
but it seems to all pose a problem to me.
there are a few diffrent chevy truck ball joints. what year? truck size? part number on this would be awsome!
Re-sleeve...so you need a nerle tool, but how do you know when its correctly nerled. 
weld and re-drill, same problem as above, how do you obtain the nerl that the ball joint stud has?

so does anyone have pin point numbers or other wise use-full info?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

get a hold of Ron at BMH, they have a off the shelf extensions for lincolns. you use the unbreakables and its all bolt on. you un bolt your stock ball joints and bolt on this otherplate with new ball joint and your done. i think its a 1 -2 inch adjustable


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 24 2008, 08:30 AM~10240650
> *get a hold of Ron at BMH, they have a off the shelf extensions for lincolns. you use the unbreakables and its all bolt on. you un bolt your stock ball joints and bolt on this otherplate with new ball joint and your done. i think its a 1 -2 inch adjustable
> *


sorry, i should have said. this is for 80s lincolns with stamped steel uppers. 

wayne says that Napa has lifetime ball joints for the lincoln and the numbers are: 
"260199 is the unbreakable upper number from napa for a lincoln. 260188 is the lower unbreakable number for a lincoln."


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

here is what a c2500 2wd 3/4 ton 1996 chevy trucks looks like








this is the 260199 lincoln ball joint


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Mar 24 2008, 07:30 AM~10240650
> *get a hold of Ron at BMH, they have a off the shelf extensions for lincolns. you use the unbreakables and its all bolt on. you un bolt your stock ball joints and bolt on this otherplate with new ball joint and your done. i think its a 1 -2 inch adjustable
> *



*chevy fullsize balljoints, not unbreakables.*


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2008, 10:05 AM~10241195
> *chevy fullsize balljoints, not unbreakables.
> *


do you have more specific info on what ball joints fit the lincoln spindle?


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 24 2008, 09:23 AM~10241751
> *do you have more specific info on what ball joints fit the lincoln spindle?
> *



x10


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

i got those extenders for my 98 lincoln,,,,i was told that they use the 260-1127 from Napa..............can someone deny or confirm???


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 24 2008, 08:27 PM~10246479
> *i got those extenders for my 98 lincoln,,,,i was told that they use the 260-1127 from Napa..............can someone deny or confirm???
> *


here is a pic of that ball joint, come to find out they are for a 1983 chevy 1/2 ton 2wd


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 24 2008, 09:52 PM~10247947
> *here is a pic of that ball joint, come to find out they are for a 1983 chevy 1/2 ton 2wd
> 
> 
> ...



*that is correct, 82-87*


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a 92 with the 90 uppers.Which ball joint do i need?


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

I BELIEVE THAT THE 90'S TAKE 260199, I THINK THEY HAVE CHANGED SINCE THEY TOOK THE PIC FOR THE NAPA WEBSITE...MY HOMIES DON'T LOOK LIKE THAT (PIC ABOVE) AND IT'S THE SAME PART NUMBER.


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

Which balljoint is used on a 91 and up if the upper a-arms is changed? Do you have to change the spindle 2?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

does anyone know if 260-1127 ball joint. the one used on the 98 lincoln extenders. which are the chevy truck ones, do they fit the 1980s lincolns spindles?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 27 2008, 06:15 PM~10515967
> *does anyone know if 260-1127 ball joint. the one used on the 98 lincoln extenders. which are the chevy truck ones,  do they fit the 1980s lincolns spindles?
> *


bump


----------



## JuicedS10 (Mar 11, 2002)

just go to napa and ask them for there ball joints with the life time warranty. thats what i always do


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

these are what i bought from bm,and here's a pic of them on the arms :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Apr 30 2008, 08:29 PM~10546978
> *these are what i bought from bm,and here's a pic of them on the arms :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



can u hop on them?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Apr 30 2008, 09:29 PM~10546978
> *these are what i bought from bm,and here's a pic of them on the arms :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats great, but i do not have a 1998+ car. it is a 1980. im not sure if they have the same sized upper hole on the spindle. 
Ron hasn't gotten back with me on the PM and i haven't been able to talk to him on the phone.


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 30 2008, 08:39 PM~10547098
> *can u hop on them?
> *


yes u can, :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Interesting topic...TTT.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 1 2008, 06:39 AM~10549644
> *Interesting topic...TTT.
> *


i agree :biggrin: how ever its hard finding direct answers to these questions.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Apr 30 2008, 08:29 PM~10546978
> *these are what i bought from bm,and here's a pic of them on the arms :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SIR. IVE BEEN WANTING TO SEE WHAT THESE LOOK LIKE. ILL B BUYING A SET FOR MY 96....


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 1 2008, 02:15 PM~10552646
> *i agree  :biggrin:  how ever its hard finding direct answers to these questions.
> *



I feel you on this one!! I left my stock ball joints in until i find out which ones to use!!


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

aren't the unbreakables the Napa NCP2601091


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@May 1 2008, 03:42 PM~10553405
> *aren't the unbreakables the Napa NCP2601091
> *


hmm, it doesn't come up when you just do vehicle search. looks like the Lincoln ball joint. still not sold yet on the lincoln joints, i hear to much bad about them. seems theres a reason people try so hard to use other joints. i would use the high grade lincoln joint if i wasn't trying to Nascar my set up, but i am. so im trying really hard to make it built proof (nothing is, but trying helps)

i have talked to jess and she said she would pass the word on to Ron that i have asked him about this via PM about using the truck ball joint on the 80 model cars. so when he gets to it ill let you all know. i really wanna use a beefy joint.


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

oops link! http://www.napaonline.com/MasterPages/NOLM...ront+Suspension


----------



## BitchWithSwitches (Apr 21, 2008)

those work good but if you dont run a full stack when u set it to 1 inch extention and dump it it hit the cylinder ! i i just cut mine never gonna use 2 inch extention on a street ride !!


----------



## BitchWithSwitches (Apr 21, 2008)

bums/f178/JKIMDY/CIMG1638.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

pulling this to the top. and again im trying to find the ball joints to use on the 80s, because its already been said the Gm works on the newer stuff.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D!!!_@Apr 30 2008, 09:29 PM~10546978
> *these are what i bought from bm,and here's a pic of them on the arms :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



You mean to tell me only one scre and bolt holds that shit together? I wouldn't feel comfortable rolling around on those. hno:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@May 5 2008, 05:52 PM~10581913
> *You mean to tell me only one scre and bolt holds that shit together? I wouldn't feel comfortable rolling around on those. hno:
> *


no, haha. thats just there to show how long they get. it will use 2 when installed.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Ron said that the GM ball joints wont work on the 80 lincolns and doesn't know what else will work.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Im asking every one that i know that has had or has a Mark!! Will keep you posted!!


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

On my 90 Town Car witch has the same A-arm as the 80s. I just made my own ball joint keeper out of pipe and used reagular ball joint. Get some pipe that fits around the ball joint and is 1/4'' thick . Cut the pipe about 1 1/4'' tall cut litle triangels out all the way around on one side. Beat the triangels down until close to geather,and fit snug on the curved part of the ball joint. Some triming may be need in the middle for clearance. Weld up triangels,and weld your new ball joint keeper on bottom side of a-arm.

I did this on my brother Royalty's 83 MarkIV and my 90 Town car with out any trouble. Both cars were hopped alot. Royalty doin high 60s and mine doing mid to high 40s. (both cars can been seen in action on www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main pages/video_samples_of_k.htm


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@May 10 2008, 02:34 PM~10623856
> *On my 90 Town Car witch has the same A-arm as the 80s. I just made my own ball joint keeper out of pipe and used reagular ball joint. Get some pipe that fits around the ball joint and is 1/4'' thick . Cut the pipe about 1 1/4'' tall cut litle triangels out all the way around on one side. Beat the triangels down until close to geather,and  fit snug on the curved part of the ball joint. Some triming may be need in the middle for clearance. Weld up triangels,and weld your new ball joint keeper on bottom side of a-arm.
> 
> I did this on my brother Royalty's 83 MarkIV and my 90 Town car with out any trouble. Both cars were hopped alot. Royalty doin high 60s and mine doing mid to high 40s. (both cars can been seen in action on www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main pages/video_samples_of_k.htm
> *


thanks for the info. correct me if im wrong but the ball joint keeper doesn't come into play unless the ball joint pulls its self apart, correct?
im assuming your using the high dollar joints, but what brand have you had luck with?


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 10 2008, 11:23 PM~10624362
> *thanks for the info. correct me if im wrong but the ball joint keeper doesn't come into play unless the ball joint pulls its self apart, correct?
> im assuming your using the high dollar joints, but what brand have you had luck with?
> *


The keeper should fit tight enough to keep them from breaking. I just used the heavy duty ball joint from O'rielys.
Id post pics but I sold my Lincoln 4 years ago and my bro sent is A-arms to get cromed and hasnt got them back yet.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@May 10 2008, 04:34 PM~10624429
> *The keeper should fit tight enough to keep them from breaking. I just used the heavy duty ball joint from O'rielys.
> Id post pics but I sold my Lincoln 4 years ago and my bro sent is A-arms to get cromed and hasnt got them back yet.
> *


are the cce keepers no good? 
i would like to see a picture of yours. you said only one side of the keeper gets the cuts,  so one side it dosnt curve around the ball?


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 13 2008, 01:50 AM~10638461
> *are the cce keepers no good?
> i would like to see a picture of yours. you said only one side of the keeper gets the cuts,    so one side it dosnt curve around the ball?
> *


As far as I know nobody make a keeper for ford ball joints. They only make them for chevys witch are smaller. Thats why I mad my own.
NO. Your makeing the keeper out of pipe so one side of the pipe gets cuts all the way around.
I have an old set of Lincoln A-arm out back Ill fab one up and take pictures to post.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@May 12 2008, 08:33 PM~10639493
> *
> I have an old set of Lincoln A-arm out back Ill fab one up and take pictures to post.
> *


you are the man if you make a how to for that! :thumbsup: we need a lot more Lincoln tech around here.


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

This is the pipe I use 2'' ID


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

I cut it down to 1 1/4'' long. 









With this.


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

This is when Istarted to beat the cut part down









Its been 5 years since I made one of these so I forgot a few things.
Cutting it at 1 1/2'' long works better because your gaps wont be as big, You will havbe to trim the middle more,and will be e


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

Once you have it matching the curve of the ball joint.










Trim it and weld it up.










Use a die grinder to clean up the inside if needed.










Smoth out the out side if you want,and weld it in.










Top view


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

I just remembered the other day that NAPA sells a unbreakable type ball joint for Fords.Eve nver used them,and I dont know the part #.You could ask to see the chevy ones part #260-1090,and then say you have on like that for a --------.


Hope this helps


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

awesome write up man! :thumbsup: thanks very much. 
the top of the line napa ball joint for the 80 Lincoln is 260-1199 at 73.35 each :uh:
do you happen to have a side shot of the a-arms, they look nice/.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 19 2008, 06:00 PM~10689616
> *awesome write up man! :thumbsup:  thanks very much.
> the top of the line napa ball joint for the 80 Lincoln is 260-1199 at 73.35 each :uh:
> do you happen to have a side shot of the a-arms, they look nice/.
> *



try paying 90 each in Canada :uh:


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 20 2008, 01:00 AM~10689616
> *awesome write up man! :thumbsup:  thanks very much.
> the top of the line napa ball joint for the 80 Lincoln is 260-1199 at 73.35 each :uh:
> do you happen to have a side shot of the a-arms, they look nice/.
> *


Thanks. Ill take a side shot tomorow and post it up.


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@May 17 2008, 11:01 PM~10679218
> *Once you have it matching the curve of the ball joint.
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homie


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

great, thanks. gives me more of an idea how the bottom lines can be cut. im having some hitting problems with mine.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

here are my first wrapped arms (been sitting, so a little surface rust dust)
but i really need to cut the bottoms like yours because they hit the frame under the bushing and outward a bit, need that monster truck lock up :biggrin:


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

damn macgyver nice pipe trick !!


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@May 26 2008, 04:51 PM~10738072
> *damn macgyver nice pipe trick !!
> *


Thanks! If they don't make something ,or you think it cost too much. Make your own!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

so what was the conclusion whats the best bj combo to put in a 1990 linc


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

to the top


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

so this wont work on a mark vi i just got them havent tryed it


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Just my opinion ...I definitely would not hop on the adjustable ones held in with one bolt!!!


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

what about the a arm swap ? from what ive heard and been told you could just slap them shits on 95 - 97 lincoln by just taking out the bar. i saw someone on here do it on a crown vic ( i think ) and says it worked . he didnt need to fab up new ears or nothin


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 7 2008, 10:05 AM~11027402
> *Just my opinion ...I definitely would not hop on the adjustable ones held in with one bolt!!!
> *


Thats the newer style anyways. I have those on my 95 Lincoln and they haven't failed yet from hopping, they look weak but with a little work they do just fine.


----------



## STREETSOFDADECC (Sep 23, 2006)

im  so wat kind of napa ball joints dats ez 2 put on a markvi


----------

